# Best radio station ?



## Si1973 (Jun 10, 2017)

Morning Guys,

Arrived, settled in, found store, petrol station and nearest bar. All is good.

I spend a lot of time working on laptop and listening to radio in the background, what is everyone's favorite radio station here ?

And its also clear that to get along here I'm going to have to learn greek, i'm going to buy rosetta stone, but before i do has anyone got any recommendations ?

Thanks

Si


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to Cyprus.
We like Sunshine radio for easy listening while working.

It isn't essential to learn Greek as the majority of Cypriots speak English but it is always nice to attempt to learn the language of your chosen country.


----------



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

I use Tunein and listen to BBC, classic FM, jazz etc.


----------

